# Spezial-Rezepte mit Wotlk in Dalaran



## Tralloria (19. November 2008)

Halli-hallo,

ich habe nun schon ein bisschen Zeit mit Wotlk verbracht und ein Weilchen in Dalaran rumgesucht. Entdeckt habe ich, dass ich als Juwelenschleifer und Koch Dailies machen kann, für die ich "Token" bekomme, die ich gegen Rezepte einlösen kann. Als Lederer bekomme ich Rezepte für schweres Boreanisches Leder bzw. arktischen Pelz. Verzauberkünstler können gegen Traumsplitter Rezepte erhalten.

Was ist denn mit Schmieden, Schneidern, Ingenieuren und Alchemisten? Haben die einfach Pech gehabt oder bin ich einfach zu doof, da die Händler bzw. Dailies zu finden? (Ja, ich habe Charaktere mit den Berufen bzw. mein Mann ;-))

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee und könnt mir helfen. Kann ja auch sein, dass ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehe *g*

Liebe Grüße
Tralloria


----------



## Thaielb (19. November 2008)

Alchies bekommen die Fähigkeit alle 7 Tage ein Rezept zu entdecken. Fähigkeit gibt es glaube ich ab skill 400 beim Lehrer.

Was aber im Addon völlig abgeschafft wurde, sind Händler, die Rezepte frei verkaufen. Konnte bisher keinen einzigen finden. Auch receipe radar zeigt nichts an.


----------



## Tralloria (19. November 2008)

hmm.. stimmt, als Alchi lernt man das mit den 7 Tagen also ohne "Spezialrezepte", Juwis lernen Edelsteine perfektionieren und können trotzdem massig Vorlagen kaufen, wenn sie die Daily machen =) Ich denk immer, ich überseh da irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht müssen die jeweiligen Berufe ja auf 400 oder so sein, damit man die Dailies oder die Händler sieht, so weit bin ich ja noch garnicht.

Ach, es gibt ja noch sooo viel zu entdecken :-)


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Ganz einfach.. Auser Verzauberer, Lederer und natürlich Juwelenschleifer haben alle anderen Berufe nichts wirklich brauchbares bekommen. Entweder hat Blizzard das einfach "vergessen" und es kommt da mit nem Patch noch was nach oder sie haben es extra zurückgehalten um noch Content zu haben....

Auf jeden Fall ist das Berufssystem so super es mit BC war mit WOTLK nur ne Enttäuschung. Ich mein zum Beispiel Gnomingi: Eine Brille mit der ich Charaktere Nackt sehe? Wow, wie sinnvoll. Ich mag den Ingi Beruf und sah ihn immer als Spassberuf an, aber diese Brille ist nichtmal ein Fun Item, das ist einfach nur Crap. Mein Ingi ist momentan auf 444 und ich seh keine Motivation noch weiterzuskillen weils nichts gibt auser dem Chopper den mir auch ein anderer Ingi bauen kann. (Die DMG Plattenbrille ist im übrigen auch eine Enttäuschung wenn man sich die Qualität der BC Brille anguckt die weit besser war als Kharazan Helme). Ja das Armemesser, das ist cool aber 1.) brauch ich dafür kein Ingi zu haben und 2.) ist das eingebaute Rezzkabel schlechter als das kleine normale Kabel. Von 20 Versuchen hat das Messer noch nie funktioniert. Das kleine Kabel hätte da schon 2-3 mal geklappt. Der Tragbare Briefkasten ist auch toll aber das wars? Wozu sich spezialisieren? Wo ist der Tiervergrösserer? Sowas will ich als Gnomeningi haben und keine "ich seh dich in Unterwäsche" Brille.

Meine Verlobte ist Schmied aber auch sie hat nichts brauchbares.. ja das eine oder andere Lila Teil das noch nichtmal gebunden ist und ein wenig besser ist als blaue Items aber wirklich Sachen für die man den Beruf auf 450 skillen möchte gibts nicht.

Ich hoffe stark das da noch was kommt sonst wird WOTLK Berufemässig die Enttäuschung des Jahrhunderts. Dabei währe der Rest des Addons super (Wenn man von den Spärlichen DMG Platte Items mal absieht und das 90% der Plattenitems Healpala Sachen sind)


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> ja das eine oder andere Lila Teil das noch nichtmal gebunden ist



Diese Bemerkung muss ich doch mal aufgreifen. Berufe haben für mich eigentlich was mit Handel zu tun. 
Gerade dass alles was halbwegs brauchbar ist gebunden ist halte ich für ein Unding.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Diese Bemerkung muss ich doch mal aufgreifen. Berufe haben für mich eigentlich was mit Handel zu tun.
> Gerade dass alles was halbwegs brauchbar ist gebunden ist halte ich für ein Unding.



Natürlich hast Du Recht. Wenn Diese Items wenigstens so gut währen wie die früheren gebundenen würde ich nichtmal was sagen. Die Dinge die sie jetzt mit Schmied als Beispiel herstellen kann sind aber grade mal ein bischen besser als blaue Rufbelohnungen. Mal ganz auser Acht gelassen das es grad mal 2 oder 3 Sachen sind. Irgendwo stimmt da halt das Verhältnis zu BC nicht mehr.

Das Problem ist aber auch: wieso sollte ich einen Beruf auf Maxlevel bringen wenn ich mir die Sachen auch einfach von jemand anderem herstellen lassen kann? Gut man könnte Gegenargumentieren das man einen Beruf halt macht weil die Ausführung dieses Berufs halt Spass macht (was ja im endeffekt auch das wichtigste sein sollte, deshalb bin ich Ingi). Dazu müsste das Berufssystem aber auch total umgekrempelt werden so das Berufe skillen auch mal Spaß macht oder wenigstens weniger nervig ist^^ (In HDRO klappt ein Berufssystem das Spass macht ohne gebundene Items zum Beispiel super)


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

Auch in BC wurden viele der interessanten Rezepte erst später ins Spiel eingebunden. Lass den leuten bei Blizzard doch noch Steigerungsmöglichkeiten für die kommenden Patche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumukle18 (21. Januar 2009)

Ein Bekannter hat letztens ein Schneiderrezept in der Violetten Festung hero bekommen, war zwar nur ein Hemd aber das lässt mich hoffen das sie uns Schneider doch nicht ganz vergessen haben.
Trotzdem nervt es mich das ich dann wegen meinem Schneider wieder Ini´s farmen und auf mein Drop-Glück hoffen muß, während ich mit´m VZ ganz entspannt zum Händler geh... Ich muß zwar eh rein um mein Equip zu farmen aber irgendwann kann man die Ini´s doch nimmer sehn^^


----------



## advanced08 (28. Januar 2009)

also ich finde die anderen berufe lohnen sich garnicht

die einzigen die sich lohnen sind juwe/vz/inschriftenkundler 

da alle diese sachen nach jedem raid wahrscheinlich erneuert werden

lederer und schneider sind auch nur für die hosen verzauberungen gut ^^


----------



## N00blike (30. Januar 2009)

pumukle18 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat letztens ein Schneiderrezept in der Violetten Festung hero bekommen, war zwar nur ein Hemd aber das lässt mich hoffen das sie uns Schneider doch nicht ganz vergessen haben.
> Trotzdem nervt es mich das ich dann wegen meinem Schneider wieder Ini´s farmen und auf mein Drop-Glück hoffen muß, während ich mit´m VZ ganz entspannt zum Händler geh... Ich muß zwar eh rein um mein Equip zu farmen aber irgendwann kann man die Ini´s doch nimmer sehn^^




bei den hemdem bleibt es dann auch... es droppen keine schneider rezepte zumindest hab ich noch keine gesehen...
das problem beim schneidern ist das der beruf keinen wirklichen vorteil hat.. 
Sicher der garn fürn rücken aber der ist nur minimal besser als 23 haste.
Daneben sind sogar schmiede noch gut dran die haben wenigstens extra sockel... naja zieh jetzt als 2. beruf juwe hoch wegen den steinchen die man sich nur selber sockeln kann weil die sind wirklich nice!
Wenn mit 3.0.1 nix neues fürn schneider kommt häng ich den beruf an den nagel und steig um entweder auf innenschriftkunde oder vlt lederer bzw schmied... ohmann und das für nen magier aber was solls die brufe bringen mir alle mehr als schneidern!


----------



## Golfyarmani (30. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Alchi der beste Beruf, nicht unbedingt wegen Geld verdienen, einfach, weil Tränke Elexiere immer genutzt werden und man so seinen eigenen Vorrat hat.


----------



## N00blike (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich find alchie nicht so besonders.... naja liegt vlt daran das ich nichts für fläschen zahlen muss weil alles über die raidkasse/raid gemacht wird und ich freien zugriff drauf hab... mehr als 2 fläschen am abend brauch man ja eh nicht!
da find ich andere berufe interessanter halt wegen ihren specials.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. Februar 2009)

muss sagen das der Beruf Schneider mich enttäscht hat , kaum sachen die man lange trägt schade auch


----------

